# Bild aus Photo machen



## Tha_Joka (7. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde super gerne aus einem Photo so eine geile Zeichnung machen wie in dem Intro von dieser Seite hier  

http://pro.corbis.com/

(Die Frau) ... vor allem mit den ganzen tollen Extras drumrum

Wie mach ich das?


THX!!

Joka


----------



## Leola13 (8. November 2006)

Hai,

such mal im PS Forum oder auch in diesem nach Comic Stile, Colorieren, Vektorisieren.

Ciao Stefan


----------

